# Walleyes/ Leeches / Gulp Leeches



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

While I have found jumbo leeches to be my preferred walleye bait. They can be hard to find and expensive when you do.

Been reading up on Berkleys Gulp leeches if they work as advertised they sound great. They are also expensive but I would assume more durable.

So far most of the info on the net gives the Gulp leeches a rather negative review. Any of you guys tried the gulp leech ? What do you think of it ?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love jumbo leeches also but they have their negatives as you pointed out. I did get a small bucket of gulp alive this year to try and on the first trip caught 3 eyes on 1 leech and was still able to put it back in the bucket for future use. More experimenting on the next trip.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The gulp leeches worked well for me this past fall in Canada. I usually like to get live ones, but they were almost impossible to find last year. I can't say that they worked as well as live leeches, but they did work pretty well. The big bucket is pretty expensive but it lasts a long time.

Brian


----------



## Rich Stadler (Sep 5, 2008)

I have had a lot of success with these as well. We found that by double hooking them the vibrate when jigged and that produce way more bites then just hooking them once. My wife really like them because she feels sorry for the live ones.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what do you mean by double hooking them? I wonder if anyone has tried fishing them wacky style.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

bought some this year, just haven't really tried them much because my other means have been producing well. Will let you know though


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I can't say I've had any luck on any of the Gulp! bait, but I bought a bucket of leeches this year. Tried them once with no luck, but maybe I gave up too soon.

I once fished Atwood for saugeyes with a guide who kept real leeches in some sort of bedding in the fridge, much like we do with nightcrawlers. Anyone know anything about this? It's a long drive from here to where I can buy leeches and keeping them a week or so would be great rather than a trip every time I fish.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> I can't say I've had any luck on any of the Gulp! bait, but I bought a bucket of leeches this year. Tried them once with no luck, but maybe I gave up too soon.
> 
> I once fished Atwood for saugeyes with a guide who kept real leeches in some sort of bedding in the fridge, much like we do with nightcrawlers. Anyone know anything about this? It's a long drive from here to where I can buy leeches and keeping them a week or so would be great rather than a trip every time I fish.


You can keep leeches in water in the fridge for a long time also. Just have to change the water once in a while. Have heard of bedding before but not sure how it works. Good luck!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> You can keep leeches in water in the fridge for a long time also. Just have to change the water once in a while. Have heard of bedding before but not sure how it works. Good luck!


They will last a long time in water. When you change the water be sure to use lake water or untreated well water. City water will kill them, I found out the hard way.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

triton175 said:


> They will last a long time in water. When you change the water be sure to use lake water or untreated well water. City water will kill them, I found out the hard way.


Understand. I think the marina here tried to use tap water for minnows and they bellied up. I keep a spray bottle of lake water in the fridge to spray my nightcrawlers when they need it.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've had good results with gulp leeches. I always keep some in the boat.


----------

